# CPC-A looking for coding job see resume



## moldall (Apr 7, 2012)

Melissa Oldall
7213 Aberfeldy Way, Sacramento CA 95842 (916) 812-3271    melissa.oldall@gmail.com
OBJECTIVE:  Seeking a position in the Medical Field as a Biller or Coder that requires a dynamic oriented individual to enhance business operations with a challenging and rewarding career. 
Summary of Qualifications:

•	10 years of Physician billing experience
•	2 years of Hospital billing experience
•	Detail and goal oriented with the ability to perform effectively, independently with limited supervision or as a team player.
•	Organized and highly motivated to ensure deadlines are met.
•	Proficient in Medical billing software, Prime Clinical, Nextgen, Lytec, Medi-Soft, Centricity, Alteer, E-Primis, and Siemens Medical Systems.
•	AAPC  Member


Healthcare Certificates
CPC-A 
Medical  Admistrative Specialist
Medical Coding Associate

Professional Experience
Medical Billing and Coding Instructor, Anthem College
Sacramento
May 2011-Current

•	Responsible for preparation and presentation of prescribed curriculum to train student in the Medical Billing and Coding field.
•	 Supplement classroom with appropriate educational material while maintain classroom structure. 
•	Maintaining current knowledge in the Medical billing and coding field to bring forth current information to students. 


Medical Follow Up Clerk, The Effort Inc.
Sacramento
June 2010- March 2011
February 2010- June 2010  Office Team
•	Temp to Permanent employee working in the billing department.
•	 Follow up on all denied and unpaid claims for all billable clinics.
•	 Assisting clinical staff and clinicians to correct billing, coding errors, and with patient insurance issues. 
•	Writing appeals forms and gather of information relating to claim denials. Follow up on Medi-Cal  Managed Care denials and sending appeals electronically to payor. 

Patient Account Representative, Medical Professionals
Sacramento
Sept 2008-Sept 2009
•	Temp at CHW in PFS working Commercial Lab Follow up on all denied and unpaid lab charges.
•	 Sending appeal letters and gathering of information relating to claim denials. 
•	Review of patient accounts and submitting for adjustments when needed. 
•	Editing of claims to meet  insurance billing guidelines. 

Medical Biller/Owner, O & S Medical Billing Services
Sacramento
April 2008- April 2009
•	Responsible for all insurance  and patient billing including filing claims with  various insurance payors. 
•	Extensive follow up on all claims and unpaid accounts.
•	 Maintenance of monthly reporting  and invoices to clients. 
•	Provider credentialing with various insurance companies. 
•	Maintenance of all patient accounts and all verification of patient insurance benefits. 


ADDITIONAL EXPERIENCE

•	Medical Biller, B & B Billing Solutions, Sacramento, Ca  March 2005- October 2007
•	Account Representive III, Barton Memorial Hospital, South Lake Tahoe, Ca November 2005-Setember 2006
•	Medical Biller, Healthcare Billing and Business Services , Applegate Ca  July 2004-March 2005
•	Medical Biller, Medical Billing Systems, Folsom  Ca  July 2004-May 2005
•	Medical Biller, MedNet Management, Citrus Heights Ca   July 2002- July 2004
•	Medical Biller, Capitol Interventional Cardiology, Carmichael Ca  October 2000-July 2002


EDUCATION
Health Information Technology, Devry University
February 2012-current

Medical Coder Associate, Tech Skills of Sacramento
November 2009 to October 2010
GPA 3.8

Medical Assistant, National Education Center of Sacramento
June 1988 to October 1989


----------

